# Mangrove jacks mixed berry cider



## gdupagne (14/5/16)

Just put this on for the wife today
Mangrove jacks cider pouch
1 kg dextrose
Followed instructions on pack will ferment @ 18 degrees
Hopefully it turns out nice


----------



## Seaquebrew (14/5/16)

Unless you like it sickeningly sweet, I would only add half of the sweetening satchet provided with the kit

Otherwise these kits are excellent 

Cheers


----------



## gdupagne (14/5/16)

Yep on instructions from the wife only added half


----------



## gdupagne (24/5/16)

Gravity reading day 7 1010. This is supposed to finish at 1000. Will check again in a few days. Bumped temp up to 20 degrees


----------



## wynnum1 (25/5/16)

Mangrove jacks yeast is good have a look at reusing .


----------



## gdupagne (25/5/16)

Ok so did another gravity reading today 1000
OG Was 1070
This makes 9.19% ABV supposed to be 6.5%
Sample had a beery type smell. Hopefully after adding the flavour sachet the smell will improve. Will keg on Sunday then wait for fridge space


----------



## wynnum1 (26/5/16)

gdupagne said:


> Ok so did another gravity reading today 1000
> OG Was 1070
> This makes 9.19% ABV supposed to be 6.5%
> Sample had a beery type smell. Hopefully after adding the flavour sachet the smell will improve. Will keg on Sunday then wait for fridge space


How well did it get mixed when OG Was 1070 if only added 1 kg dextrose does not seem possible.


----------



## Batz (26/5/16)

I made the Strawberry one for my wife, she likes it. Not my thing by a long shot, but Happy Wife..........


----------



## TheWiggman (26/5/16)

I don't think actual OG would have been 1.070, pretty good chance like wynnum1 said that it wasn't completely mixed and you took a strong sample. If you followed the directions (i.e. 1kg of dextrose to 23l) and finished at the target gravity you'll have yourself a 5.6% beverage.
I did the stawberry and pear once and my wife wasn't a fan, preferred the standard apple cider.


----------



## gdupagne (26/5/16)

Yeah I thought as much. I'll keg on the weekend and see how it tastes in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## rass (11/6/16)

I put one together a couple of months ago. I didn't follow the instructions and added the sweetener at the beginning  It turned out ok. Started off a bit astringent, but then came good after a week or so in the bottle.


----------



## gdupagne (14/6/16)

This has been keg conditioning 2 weeks so I thought it was time to put in the fridge. Poured dark almost looked like red wine? Flavour is not what I expected. Quite tart. I used half pack of sweetener maybe I should have used it all? Going to leave a couple more weeks then try again. If not down the sink it goes. Definitely not something I could have multiple of at this stage


----------



## fletcher (14/6/16)

gdupagne said:


> This has been keg conditioning 2 weeks so I thought it was time to put in the fridge. Poured dark almost looked like red wine? Flavour is not what I expected. Quite tart. I used half pack of sweetener maybe I should have used it all? Going to leave a couple more weeks then try again. If not down the sink it goes. Definitely not something I could have multiple of at this stage


probably also due to it finishing so low (1.000).

cider usually gets better with age. leave it for as long as you can handle.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/6/16)

I think these all have some Artificial flavour and will probably not improve with age adding sugar could help or mix with some pear or apple juice or even fresh fruit or even tinned fruit.


----------



## gdupagne (10/7/16)

Decided to cut my losses and tip I
This one out. Next time I will try the home brand juice method for a cider


----------



## Brewmeister (8/5/20)

Fist post....have to start somewhere.
I just tried this one....
OG 1047
FG 1002
As per directions with full sweetener sachet.
After 1 week in bottle tried it.
Not sickeningly sweet like Somersby but a lot on the weak side, like over diluted Ribeena.
Not much fizz so will leave it for a few weeks. My beers have come out much nicer than this so not that impressed.


----------

